# What choke for Trap.



## MJ (Mar 27, 2008)

I am pretty new but really enjoy trap shooting. I have read that you should not go over a modified choke. My question is why wouldnt you want a cylinder choke. Or something large. Isnt a larger pattern better?


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Actually from the 16yd line the average shot distance is (or should be) n30-32yds,so with an I/C or Skeet choke you'll have to many holes in the pattern where the target can slip thru.

~Further more shooting a full choke or tighter lets you know "how" and "where" you are hitting the target.~


----------



## MJ (Mar 27, 2008)

That makes sense thank you Snow. Mabey I can blame all my misses on too big a choke.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Practice with extra full choke - compete with full-


----------



## rollin Oswald (Sep 1, 2007)

MJ,

In my opinion, from 16 yards, an improved modified or full choke will serve you well using 1 or 1-1/8 ounces of 7-1/2 or 8 shot.

To expand on snow's reply, when targets are broken, the large pieces travel in the direction opposite the side on which most of the pattern impacts them. Large pieces go up and to the left and the patern hit low and to the right.

It isn't true all the time but often enough to identify slight errors in your pattern's point of impact and your gun-point.

Rolllin


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

If you pattern your gun and the load you are using and find a good combo i would see no reason to use anything bigger then an IC, I have a buddy who has his choke stuck in his barrel and uses IC for everything even Turkeys and he kills them dead. You just have to spend time to find the perfect load. But i could see why you would use a Mod thats what I use for duck and Geese. Just my :2cents:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Again~



> Actually from the 16yd line the average shot distance is (or should be) n30-32yds,so with an I/C or Skeet choke you'll have to many holes in the pattern where the target can slip thru.
> 
> You'll hit some targets with the I/C but we call it "chinese shooting" pieces and chunks  Further,heavy turkey loads (magnum shot) are entirely different than target loads.An I/C is a good choice for a all around choke for sporting clays not trap.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Well you must be right then because you said it twice.


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

I'd recommend modified or improved modified.


----------



## OneCatBlack (Sep 21, 2008)

Springerguy said:


> I'd recommend modified or improved modified.


Same here, - I've shot a lot of trap, and I wouldn't go with anything more open than Modified (but I also shoot 7/8's & 1-oz loads in an O/U too). I do occasionally shoot an Improved Modified choke, but that's mainly for light Handicap (anything further than the 16-yard line), or when shooting super light loads (3/4 oz). Yes, believe it or not, 3/4 oz loads do work quite well at 16-yard trap (if you are a shotshell reloader that is).

OCB


----------



## White Diablo (Mar 11, 2008)

All I ever use is a full choke


----------



## 391aoptima (Nov 3, 2008)

i actually like to use light mod..i think it is an awsome choke for skeet and trap.


----------



## jsa3107 (Mar 22, 2009)

Improved modifyed is the choke of choice for singles in trap....
there are times that other chokes work but us ewhat is staed above mst days


----------



## maltzahn (May 8, 2009)

I'm new to this site, just found it, but not new to shotgun sports. Have shot competitive trap since 1970, started shooting ATA in 1982. Serious trap, some fun skeet, and past registered sporting shooter.

New or beginning trapshooters tend to shoot more open chokes thinking the wide pattern will offer opportunity in hitting the target. That is fine, your goal is to hit targets without a lot practice, or committment to the sport. Although as the shooter get more serious about the game, they realize that its a discipline of perfection. I carry a AAA 98% average in singles and not even close to the big dogs. Lets call that the bottom of AAA.

To learn proper timing and point its important to know where the gun shoots and where you shoot(point) each shot. Your human targeting solutions computer(brain) not only loads this timing and pointing data for future reference (subconscious), but must be constantly aware of each shot placement. Only a well centered target, a smoke ball offers this confidence and overview.

So if you would like to get better, even above average, tighten the choke up and learn to point each target well. Also must learn/know where the gun shoots or places shot in relationship to your focus point. Setting your POI (point of impact) to center on the MOVING target is a step closer to finding that perfection.

Its as easy or complicated as you make it, but making high average is imposible without proper gun fit, setting the POI for your shooting and practice. Did I say practice, well not enough.

Good luck! The greatest people I have ever known all carry guns.

Maltzie


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Well Maltzie,

You ole "sandbagger" How ya been,small world.I here the Iowa clowns are making their way up to the cablea's shoot,with denny outof the picture,I gotta ask...Are you guys picking up the road kill on the way up for the saturday BBQ?  Miss having ole denny around,hope his church goin ways/music does him well down there.

Any of you guys that want to get serious on target shooting,pay attention to maltzie,he won't give all the secrets :eyeroll: but just enough to improve your scores,whether league or competition shoots,he usually cleans up here in MN in the non-res cat.Don't let him kid ya,AAA IS DAMN STRONG IN THIS GAME.

Regards Maltzie and say "Hi" to Denny for me.

Tim Peterson
Hugo,Mn
Hevi Shot Pro Staff.
Hevi Shot.com


----------



## maltzahn (May 8, 2009)

Tim...we are coming to the Cebela's shoot in June. Plannin' on eatin' your road kill Saturday evening, and refuse to pay for the drinks  Bringing the wives for a industral strength mega shopping adventure. Economics 101 for Owatonna.

Dennyboy is still pickin and grinnin, but likes to talk trapshooting. He was always better at the talking part compared to the shooting part. Last time I saw him, he was already talkin' MO, a language apart from MinidamsOtan. :lol:

Thanks for the kind words.

See y'alls then.....Maltzie


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

tighter is better for the reasons previously posted.

There is a guy I have shot against that uses a x-full turkey choke and is unbeliievable with it.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Maltzie,

I see Bob Munson won the caps on a windy day in MO,he also ran 100 from the 27yd line two days before,yikes not bad for an old timer.

PS~ Denny chimed in and claimed it was a different Munson,the Bob he knows is "cross eyed" :wink:


----------



## maltzahn (May 8, 2009)

Tim....I saw that only 98 in the championship caps. (big money)

I shot caps one day with Bob last year and he was having shoulder problems, and if you look through his shooting glasses, they are cross-eyed. Made with prisums to help him see just one barrel and one target. I remember beating him with a low 90's score..... Obviously, that won't be happening again anytime soon. He is back.

Bob is a great All American shooter, with a whole family of the same. I watched his squad at the Heartland Grand last fall. Bob, Annie, Eric, Paul Cyr, and one other I didn't know. Nothin' but smoke balls. Paul let a few out, and I need to remind him about that in June at the Cebela's.  Given you boys a little crap is great sport.

Maltzie


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Thats some funny stuff,I squaded with the munson's a couple times,Bob told me the next time I see Kiner,'ask him about his 999 t-shirt they bought him" seems the squad was straight until the last station in singles at the grand.

Tim


----------

